# [SOLVED] SSH Secure Shell 3.23, Since Upgrading Cant Log In

## eltech

Hello All,

Recently i had to upgrade a few packages on my box. some were openssl, sshd (i believe) and a few others.

Since upgrading i can login just fine over ssh, but i can not login using my SSH Secure Shell (SFTP) windows app. I have always used this app to access the box in a ftp method using ssh.

when i connect all i get is a "reading folders" message and it just sits there and doesnt go beyond that .. 

As i said i can ssh to the box no problem .. 

any ideas what to look for to fix the problem? anyone?

Regards,

LennyLast edited by eltech on Mon Apr 11, 2005 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vonhelmet

Check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, that's the only thing I can think of. The only reference I can see to ftp in it is the last line which looks like:

```
Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server
```

Is that there?

----------

## joeswift

what version of ssh and what client app, version are you using to connect? What is the network load as well, do you get any response across, or is performance quite slow?

----------

## eltech

 *vonhelmet wrote:*   

> Check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, that's the only thing I can think of. The only reference I can see to ftp in it is the last line which looks like:
> 
> ```
> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server
> ```
> ...

 

von,

Yep, thats there..

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

----------

## eltech

 *joeswift wrote:*   

> what version of ssh and what client app, version are you using to connect? What is the network load as well, do you get any response across, or is performance quite slow?

 

joe,

the client app is the same i have been using which is as i said

SSH Secure Shell 3.2.3 www.ssh.com

dont understand what ssh version you mean

network load is low .. not highg at all.

these are not and have never been a problem. performance is good on the network .. the problem is connecting using the sftp app

----------

## eltech

Just great!   :Mad: 

after checking the file .. i decided to restart the sshd and now i cant get in remotely .. says:

reason: "unable to authenticate using any of the configured authentication methods "

i'm guessing the initial problem was initiated by the current problem in some sort of way ..

----------

## eltech

i can log in remotely .. found this from van dyke..

http://forums.vandyke.com/showthread.php?t=264

It sounds like your server is configured not to allow password authentication for SSH. However, by default, I believe it should be configured to allow Keyboard Interactive authentication.

To configure SecureCRT 3.4.8 to use this type of authentication:

1) Select "Connect..." from the File menu. The Connect Dialog will appear.

2) Right-click on the session and select "Properties" from the context menu. The Session Options dialog will appear.

3) Select the "Connection" Category

4) Select "Keyboard Interactive" as the primary authentication type.

You can also try enabling password authetication on the server side by adding the following to your openssh configuration file (/etc/ssh/ssh_config):

PasswordAuthentication yes

however; i restarted sshd and still get the error .. but i can login using the "keyboard interactive' setting..

----------

## eltech

HAHAH!

Now my problem is i can log in SFTP method and the /home directory is listed, this is working.. but now i can not login using SSH remotely ...

/etc/ssh/ssh_config contains..

# Configuration data is parsed as follows:

#  1. command line options

#  2. user-specific file

#  3. system-wide file

# Any configuration value is only changed the first time it is set.

# Thus, host-specific definitions should be at the beginning of the

# configuration file, and defaults at the end.

# Site-wide defaults for various options

# Host *

#   ForwardAgent no

#   ForwardX11 no

#   RhostsRSAAuthentication no

#   RSAAuthentication yes

   PasswordAuthentication yes

#   HostbasedAuthentication no

#   BatchMode no

#   CheckHostIP yes

#   AddressFamily any

#   ConnectTimeout 0

#   StrictHostKeyChecking ask

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa

#   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa

#   Port 22

#   Protocol 2,1

#   Cipher 3des

#   Ciphers aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc

#   EscapeChar ~

Any ideas? maybe its in the main config file?

----------

## eltech

Posting sure helps me run problems through my head ..

All is well .. seems that the default config was changed on emerge .. i could have sworn i told gentoolkit not too .. 

Well i dont know what happened with the SFTP problem..

but..

the problem seemed to be in the sshd_config file itself ..  it was:

```
#PasswordAuthentication no
```

I changed it to 

```
PasswordAuthentication yes
```

which brings up a question as in the comments above that setting it reads

```
# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!
```

 almost urging not to use this setting .. 

is the keyboard interactive a better choice?

any comments on this?

----------

## DigitalDan

I too had this problem.  All I did was uncomment the passwordauthentication to yes and it worked.  

Hmm... wonder why i didn't catch this during etc-update.

----------

## Autobahn

Just found out i had the same problem but the fix is to change in:

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

and not in

```
/etc/ssh/ssh_config
```

problem solved  :Smile: 

----------

